# ввести программно



## Ruzanna

Здравствуйте.

Помогите, пожалуйста, с этой фразой.

Употребление персонального кода (включая его название и _введение программно_) означает, что абонент полностью согласен и ознакомлен с условиями и последствиями.

Это из заявления абонента (мобильной связи) о получении личного кода и доступа.


----------



## Vadim K

"_Включая его название и введение программно_" обозначает, что абонент должен набрать персональный код в каком-либо оборудовании и нажать кнопку, отвечающую за начало программной операции по идентификации абонента.

Я бы перевел "_including both dialing and login_"


----------



## Maroseika

Видимо, это означает, что абонент вводит код через компьютерную программу.
(Cross-posted).


----------



## Sobakus

Я так понимаю, имеется в виду передача кода устно и путём набора. Тогда _"including both oral and digital transmission"._


----------



## Rosett

Ruzanna said:


> (включая его название и _введение программно_)


Следует прямо сказать, что это не просто косноязычная, но и совершенно бессмысленная фраза в контексте абонента телефонного оператора. Что имеется в виду конкретно под "_введением программно_"?


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Следует прямо сказать, что это не просто косноязычная, но и совершенно бессмысленная фраза в контексте абонента телефонного оператора. Что имеется в виду конкретно под "_введением программно_"?


Отправка смс с личным кодом? Введение личного кода на сайте? Мне это кажется вполне очевидным.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Отправка смс с личным кодом? Введение личного кода на сайте? Мне это кажется вполне очевидным.


Увы, очевидное в данном случае = невероятное.
"Введение программно" может означать , например, автоматическую (запрограммированную) операцию по введению информации в систему. Делать её, в силу именно заданного в условии задачи автоматического характера, должен какой-нибудь робот - но как раз именно с роботизированным вводом и ведётся в наше время непрестанная борьба ("captcha," etc.)


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Увы, очевидное в данном случае = невероятное.
> "Введение программно" может означать , например, автоматическую (запрограммированную) операцию по введению информации в систему. Делать её, в силу именно заданного в условии задачи автоматического характера, должен какой-нибудь робот - но как раз именно с роботизированным вводом и ведётся в наше время непрестанная борьба ("captcha," etc.)


Вы неправильно понимаете слово "программно". Программа - это программное обеспечение, управляющее вашим телефоном или компьютером и превращающее нажатие клавиш в информацию (личный код), которая с помощью дальнейшего нажатия клавиш затем передаётся оператору. Слово "программно" не является синонимом к "запрограммированно", но значит "с использованием компьютерной программы".


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Вы неправильно понимаете слово "программно". Программа - это программное обеспечение, управляющее вашим телефоном или компьютером и превращающее нажатие клавиш в информацию (личный код), которая с помощью дальнейшего нажатия клавиш затем передаётся оператору. Слово "программно" не является синонимом к "запрограммированно", но значит "с использованием компьютерной программы".


Я не представляю, как можно ввести какую-то информацию в компьютер, телефон (современный телефон - это тоже компьютер, только маленький и со своей операционной системой) и прочее подобное устройство неопосредованно. Посредником во всех таких случаях будут некие программы, однако это определяется как человеко-машинное взаимодействие.
Если поискать словосочетание "введение программно", то выяснится, что употребляется оно совершенно иначе, а именно, либо в контексте ботов (например, программ, подбирающих пароли к сайтам, или ведущих автоматический троллинг или автоматическую регистрацию, либо делающих автоматические ставки), либо сугубо в контексте руководств по программированию с целью отличать машинную передачу информации от человеко-машинной.
Например:
"Рекомендуется всегда использовать объект _Range_ вместо объекта _Selection_. Тем самым вы защитите себя от возможных ошибок, связанных с действиями пользователя (например, если пользователь в момент, когда *программно вводится* текст, щёлкнет мышью по какому-нибудь месту в документе)." (Михеев Р.Н.)
"В следующей конструкции в совокупность ячеек _*программно вводится*_ одинаковый набор букв АБСДЕ: Worksheets(1).Range("А1:АЗ").Value = "АБСДЕ" ." (Кашаев С.М.)
"Create(Chart); Series.ParentCHART:=Chart;} убрать, и создать ручками. То все рисуется... А как сделать когда _*программно вводится*_, чтобы рисовалось?"

*Что такое капча? Зачем нужен ввод captcha? | myblaze.ru*
опасный пример мнимой безопасности, капча — «поставь галочку». Многие считают, что этого достаточно, но не подозревают, что *программно поставить* галочку очень просто и обучить этому бота — дело 1 минуты. Ведь при этом ввод капчи как таковой не происходит, а происходит изменение параметра CheckBox’a

В случае ОП речь идёт о бессмысленном или намеренно запутанном употреблении профессиональной терминологии в соглашении с клиентом.


----------



## Sobakus

Вы просто привели частные случаи обрисованного мною значения – "с использованием компьютерной программы". Наиболее частый антоним к нему – "аппаратно" или "аналогово", без посредства компьютерной программы. Для вашего ограниченного контекстом частного значения антоним становится "вручную" – хотя в современных ОС набор с клавиатуры давно не аппаратный, но до сих пор видится таковым.

То же самое в обсуждаемом примере. Никакого бессмысленного или запутанного употребления терминологии нет. Делается противопоставление между голосовым и программным использованием информации. Клиенту неважны технические подробности протоколов передачи голосовой информации в современных телефонах – для него голос влетает в его трубку и вылетает из трубки на другом конце линии "аппаратно", как в бабушкином циферблатном, тогда как для ввода текста в телефон или компьютер без прямого взаимодействия с программой не обойтись.

В любом случае, эта тема не для обсуждения верности терминологии в приведённом документе – наше дело понять, о чём идёт речь, и дать верный перевод, чтобы клиент понял. Я предлагаю этим ограничиться.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> То же самое в обсуждаемом примере. Никакого бессмысленного или запутанного употребления терминологии нет. Делается противопоставление между голосовым и программным использованием информации. Клиенту неважны технические подробности протоколов передачи голосовой информации в современных телефонах – для него голос влетает в его трубку и вылетает из трубки на другом конце линии "аппаратно", как в бабушкином циферблатном, тогда как для ввода текста в телефон или компьютер без прямого взаимодействия с программой не обойтись.


Можно обойтись легко, как указано выше. Достаточно обучить бот, как сказано выше (за 1 минуту), ставить галочку или вводить персональный код вместо реального абонента. Ведь в конце цепочки взаимодействуют только программы: клиентская и серверная - вот вам и "программный ввод". Такое соглашение о "программном вводе" ставит клиента в юридически беззащитное положение в случае, когда "галочку" за него поставил бот.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Можнр обойтись легко, как указано выше. Достаточно обучить бот, как сказано выше (за 1 минуту), ставить галочку или вводить персональный код вместо реального абонента. Ведь в конце цепочки взаимодействуют только программы: клиентская и серверная - вот вам и "программный ввод". Такое соглашение о "программном вводе" ставит клиента в юридически беззащитное положение в случае, когда "галочку" за него поставил бот.


Соглашению безразлично, каким путём был введён код. Это может быть вручную с клавиатуры или с помощью бота как реакция на смену фазы луны. Чтобы попасть в любую программу, будь то бот, веб-браузер или ОС телефона, код должен быть вручную введён пользователем или передан кому-то другому для ввода за него. Подразумевается, что без согласия пользователя код не может быть использован. Подбор или кража кода могут обсуждаться в отдельном пункте соглашения.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Соглашению безразлично, каким путём был введён код. Это может быть вручную с клавиатуры или с помощью бота как реакция на смену фазы луны. Чтобы попасть в любую программу, будь то бот, веб-браузер или ОС телефона, код должен быть вручную введён пользователем или передан кому-то другому для ввода за него. Подразумевается, что без согласия пользователя код не может быть использован. Подбор или кража кода могут обсуждаться в отдельном пункте соглашения.


Всякая двусмысленность в юридическом документе - а в дискуссии мы пришли к выводу, что данное выражение может толковаться по-разному - открывает простор злоупотреблениям неточностями и создаёт ненужные проблемы в случае претензий - то, чего можно было бы избежать, исправив документ до подписания. Потребитель услуги попадает в неприятное положение в случае взлома его доступа к услугам программой, составленной или запущенной злоумышленником, которая именно программно (не касаясь экрана) будет вводить персональный код за потребителя и, например, получать доступ к его счёту.

Если вы считаете, что термин "ввести программно" относится только к программе, преобразующей ручной (включая устный и любой немашинный) ввод символов в сигналы/коды, понятные серверу поставщика услуг, то, уверяю вас, вы сильно ошибаетесь. Обманутый клиент не сможет получить никакого возмещения в случае введения "программно" его кода ботом-злоумышленником, даже если удастся доказать, что это сделал робот, а не человек. А вдруг бот был запущен намеренно, или был сговор? Параграф соглашения не уточняет, какая программа может использоваться для введения информации программно.


----------



## Sobakus

*Rosett*, именно это и подразумевает документ. Я повторяю: неважно_, _кто и посредством какой программы использовал код. Если личный код абонента был использован любым образом, – включая использование кода в любой компьютерной программе или его устное название, – считается, что «что абонент полностью согласен и ознакомлен с условиями и последствиями». Абонент может изобрести компьютерную программу, которая его голосом будет называть код, записать её на флешку и передать от мамы к дедушке к его внуку к его однокласснице, которая потом мизинцем левой ноги введёт этот код в бот-программу, которая использует код на сайте оператора. Это тоже считается «употреблением программного кода».

Исходят здесь из того, что бот-злоумышленник не может знать кода абонента, если абонент не предоставит ему код. Большинство соглашений, касающихся паролей, устроено таким же образом. Если кто-то воспользовался вашими кредитными данными – никто вам баланс не откатит, бот их ввёл или ваша дочка.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> *Rosett*, именно это и подразумевает документ. Я повторяю: неважно_, _кто и посредством какой программы использовал код. Если личный код абонента был использован любым образом, – включая использование кода в любой компьютерной программе или его устное название, – считается, что «что абонент полностью согласен и ознакомлен с условиями и последствиями». Абонент может изобрести компьютерную программу, которая его голосом будет называть код, записать её на флешку и передать от мамы к дедушке к его внуку к его однокласснице, которая потом мизинцем левой ноги введёт этот код в бот-программу, которая использует код на сайте оператора. Это тоже считается «употреблением программного кода».
> 
> Исходят здесь из того, что бот-злоумышленник не может знать кода абонента, если абонент не предоставит ему код. Большинство соглашений, касающихся паролей, устроено таким же образом. Если кто-то воспользовался вашими кредитными данными – никто вам баланс не откатит, бот их ввёл или ваша дочка.


Та же программа-бот может скопировать код пользователя, введённый через устройство, на раз, и в дальнейшем вводить его безо всякого участия или согласия пользователя. Подписываясь под такой кривой в языковом плане статьёй договора, клиент захлопывает за собой капкан мало чем ограниченной финансовой ответственности (наговорить ему могут на многие тысячи).

Однако элементарная правка с целью устранить данную двусмысленность "введения программно", например, такая, что код может вводиться законно только через физически опосредованное человеко-машинное взаимодействие (набора путём касания клавиш/экрана, распознавания персонального пальцевого/радужного узора при условии успешной регистрации образа в профиле клиента, доступ к которому возможен тоже только через физический ручной ввод, и др.), позволила бы легко избежать крючка мошенников: и тех откровенных, кто взламывает системы (и которых сажают за это пожизненно), и других, менее заметных, которые предлагают несправедливые договорные условия, лишающие клиента юридического права на претензию.

Думаю, что именно слово "программно" создает эти условия в договоре, несмотря на последующие попытки апологетов завести рака за камень "компьютерной программы".


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Та же программа-бот может скопировать код пользователя, введённый через устройство, на раз, и в дальнейшем вводить его безо всякого участия или согласия пользователя. Подписываясь под такой кривой в языковом плане статьёй договора, клиент захлопывает за собой капкан мало чем ограниченной финансовой ответственности (наговорить ему могут на многие тысячи).
> 
> Однако элементарная правка с целью устранить данную двусмысленность "введения программно", например, такая, что код может вводиться законно только через физически опосредованное человеко-машинное взаимодействие (набора путём касания клавиш/экрана, распознавания персонального пальцевого/радужного узора при условии успешной регистрации образа в профиле клиента, доступ к которому возможен тоже только через физический ручной ввод, и др.), позволила бы легко избежать крючка мошенников: и тех откровенных, кто взламывает системы (и которых сажают за это пожизненно), и других, менее заметных, которые предлагают несправедливые договорные условия, лишающие клиента юридического права на претензию.
> 
> Думаю, что именно слово "программно" создает эти условия в договоре, несмотря на последующие попытки апологетов завести рака за камень "компьютерной программы".


А вас не смущает, что ваше предложение позволяет каждому дураку скачать программу, вводящую код опосредованно, и использовать код, не будучи связанным условиями и последствиями его использования? Или это такая акция повышения компьютерной грамотности населения «не будь компьютерным неучем, разведи нас на бабки»? А может, вы – переводчик-злоумышленник, состоящий в сговоре со злодеями с задачей изменить условия договора с целью обхода его условий? 

Я повторяю: кража/подбор кода не имеет никакой связи с программами-ботами. Украденный код может быть набран и программой, и самим мошенником, и его юным подмастерьем. Почему вы решили запретить мошенникам вводить код через бот, но не вручную? Ваша фиксация на ботах исходит лишь из того, что вы изначально поняли слово «программно» неверно и теперь придумываете плохо обдуманные оправдания своей позиции, которая совершенно несостоятельна.

Любой договор об использовании конфиденциальной информации оставляет её использование на совести пользователя, потому что иначе компания делает себя уязвимой для самых примитивных форм мошенничества. Любой пользователь может вводить собственные или краденные коды любым программным образом. Использование для ввода кода бот-программмы не изабавляет пользователя от ответственности, поскольку обратная ситуация, предложенная вами – это огромный плакат «скачай бот-программу и разведи нас».


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> А вас не смущает, что ваше предложение позволяет каждому дураку скачать программу, вводящую код опосредованно, и использовать код, не будучи связанным условиями и последствиями его использования? Или это такая акция повышения компьютерной грамотности населения «не будь компьютерным неучем, разведи нас на бабки»? А может, вы – переводчик-злоумышленник, состоящий в сговоре со злодеями с задачей изменить условия договора с целью обхода его условий?
> 
> Я повторяю: кража/подбор кода не имеет никакой связи с программами-ботами. Украденный код может быть набран и программой, и самим мошенником, и его юным подмастерьем. Почему вы решили запретить мошенникам вводить код через бот, но не вручную? Ваша фиксация на ботах исходит лишь из того, что вы изначально поняли слово «программно» неверно и теперь придумываете плохо обдуманные оправдания своей позиции, которая совершенно несостоятельна.
> 
> Любой договор об использовании конфиденциальной информации оставляет её использование на совести пользователя, потому что иначе компания делает себя уязвимой для самых примитивных форм мошенничества. Любой пользователь может вводить собственные или краденные коды любым программным образом. Использование для ввода кода бот-программмы не изабавляет пользователя от ответственности, поскольку обратная ситуация, предложенная вами – это огромный плакат «скачай бот-программу и разведи нас».


Естественно, что вы, позиционируя себя открытым апологетом компьютерного мошенничества (наряду с поставщиком услуг, составившим данный контракт), будете всегда уходите от прямого ответа.

Ввод кода доступа человеком с экрана тем и отличается от программного заполнения регистров, что нажимать физически на экран или клавиши может только человек, несмотря на то, что дальнейшая обработка информации будет программной, и является одним из возможных воплощений теста Тьюринга, лежащего в основе теории искусственного интеллекта.

Поэтому положение контракта, обязывающее пользователя соглашаться с условиями программного ввода, фактически отнимает у него возможность предъявлять претензии в случае программного взлома доступа к счёту, даже если бы он и мог доказать, что не вводил код с экрана/клавиш вручную.


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Mod note: 
The topic was discussed in full ( and more). The thread is now closed.*


----------

